

Show HN: Playover lets you search for long layovers - geverett
http://www.gillian.im/2014/03/weekend-project-playover.html

======
avree
Interesting.

Is this something that works for people? Even with a 6 hour layover, I'd
probably be stressed about getting back to the airport in time, unless I
heavily limited my activities.

~~~
geverett
It totally depends on the city - in Paris, I've found that's enough time to
take the RER transit into the city, have a ~2 hour lunch or walk, and leave
with plenty of time to get back. But of course you could also just search for
longer layovers - for international flights, you can take up to 24 hours
between flights and still travel on the same fare.

